# hey some advice if possible



## kelly2903

hi ive posted in here back in march about my nephew been in emergancy foster care.... and how we wanted to care for him so we put our selfs forward and we have done the cbr checks the medicals the references and the assessment thorugh the social worker.... the social worker told us about 2 weeks ago that she feels our home would be suitable for our nephew and she feels he will get the best care.... and so she would be refering us to the fostering panel for them to do their own assesment and make a decision she did tell us it would go quiet for a while and we may feel abit out of the picture but can anyone help and advise on maybe what does happen now 

thanks for reading xxxx


----------



## vicki.mummy

it will all be made legal, you'll have quite alot of paperwork to sign but it's quite straightforward as far as I know.... especially if you have a social worker willing to stand in your corner. Good Luck and let us know how it goes. I foster my 2 nephews and we were recently made legal guardians.


----------

